# ENFP's & ISTJ's



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

People who struggle with finding happiness.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

An ENFP and ISTJ couple is Rachel and Greg from the Crazy Ex Girlfriend TV show.


----------



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> An ENFP and ISTJ couple is Rachel and Greg from the Crazy Ex Girlfriend TV show.


ENFP Female

ISTJ Male

Equals

You've Got Mail!


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

Pairings with opposites dichtomies theoretically are very difficult to last, a lot has to do with the S/N difference.
But your statement in your OP 1st could very apply to other types


----------



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

Kaioken said:


> Pairings with opposites dichtomies theoretically are very difficult to last, a lot has to do with the S/N difference.
> *But your statement in your OP 1st could very apply to other types*


:laughing:


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Kaioken said:


> Pairings with opposites dichtomies theoretically are very difficult to last, a lot has to do with the S/N difference.
> But your statement in your OP 1st could very apply to other types


Aren't dual relations the best type? I love interacting with my duals ENTPs personally.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> Aren't dual relations the best type? I love interacting with my duals ENTPs personally.



Well it depends on the person, honestly those things aren't guidelines. 

But I don't see how an ENTP could really connect with a SJ. Or how an INFJ could work with an ESTP. They wouldn't have the same way of seeing the world. Would an SJ be truly interested in the non sense ideas of a NTP? Would an ESTP really like to go to a museum and spend all lot of alone time with an INFJ
But really it depends. Socionics say duality is the best MB/Jung says otherwise.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Kaioken said:


> Well it depends on the person, honestly those things aren't guidelines.
> 
> But I don't see how an ENTP could really connect with a SJ. Or how an INFJ could work with an ESTP. They wouldn't have the same way of seeing the world. Would an SJ be truly interested in the non sense ideas of a NTP? Would an ESTP really like to go to a museum and spend all lot of alone time with an INFJ
> But really it depends. Socionics say duality is the best MB/Jung says otherwise.


They would cause they prefer the same functions. And it's fun getting your inferior function activated (Ne for ISXJs and Si for ENXPs). Also you know about socionics quadras? Alphas, deltas, gammas, and betas. People of the same quadra are actually a lot more similar than you'd think. The deltas have this individualism and practicality (ENFP, INFP, ISTJ, ESTJ), the alphas this love for fun and ideas (ESFJ, ISFJ, INTP, ENTP), the betas are group-focused and "cool" (ENFJ, INFJ, ISTP, ESTP), and the gammas are adult-like and righteous (ESFP, ISFP, INTJ, ENTJ). And both your activator and your dual are in the same quadra as you. 

Actually, I think SJs and NPs get along best, and SPs with NJs.


----------

